# Bujinkan and Genbukan



## runnerninja (Jul 11, 2008)

Anybody train in both at the same time? If so what are your thoughts/feelings?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 11, 2008)

I think if you are training in both you are not going to be very good.
The Bujinkan is a different animal than the Genbukan. Sure there are similar techniques but there are vast differences. 

It is up to you to visit each Kan and see which training works for you.

But I think practicing both at the same time is going to throw your Kamae out of place and you will get confused on which method is correct.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I think if you are training in both you are not going to be very good.
> The Bujinkan is a different animal than the Genbukan. Sure there are similar techniques but there are vast differences.
> 
> It is up to you to visit each Kan and see which training works for you.
> ...


Sounds a little like training in two different styles of aikido at the same time.  Would you agree that it's alright to train in one after you've reached a certain level of understanding of the other or is it just a no-no across the board.  I think I remember a thread here that suggested that it was something of a taboo to cross train in two kans.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 11, 2008)

I know of some who switched because they felt that was the path for them. Is it wrong or right that I guess is up to them.

But I guess it is with any art.  If you train in one style and train in another similar your kicks may differ because one does it differently your stance may be different and then you don't know how to react.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I believe both Hatsumi Sensei and Tanemura Sensei have told everyone to not cross train in the other Kan whilst training in their Kan.  I will be perfectly happy to continue with Hatsumi Sensei's guidance in that manner.


----------



## kwaichang (Jul 12, 2008)

Indeed if you've trained in one style up to a certain level and then try to "switch sideds" you're leaving yourself a rought path to climb.
You must unlearn all you've taken time, energy, money and effort to learn, in order to properly learn the new styles methodology.

Hatsumi-Sensei is not only an excellent teacher, but he understands much more than most.


----------



## runnerninja (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers for the comments. I had been training in the Bujinkan but have recently moved house and there is nowhere near by to train but there is a Genbukan school so I tohught I might try it.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 10, 2008)

In your case, runnerninja, I feel you will find many similarities.  Just try to learn the new techniques as they are taught and you should be fine.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Aug 10, 2008)

runnerninja I'm not sure where you live at but if you go on the winjutsu site maybe you can find a Bujinkan training group nearby that is if you're wanting to remain in the Bujinkan. If not then Genbukan would be your next logical choice.


----------



## TheFiveRings (Sep 4, 2008)

From what I'm told, you can't actually be an official member of both groups at the same time.


----------



## runnerninja (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn some searching before I moved. There are no Bujinkan dojos near by.

I decided to check out the Genbukan dojo. I had tried a few different arts before  this but found they wernt for me. There was too nuch I would have to unlearn. The Genbukan is quite similar to what I had been doing before so I think I'll stick with it.

One thing I noticed and im not sure if its just being in a different group or if its a general difference between the organisations but I sense a different kind of atmosphere in this new dojo. I just cant quite put my finger on what it is yet though. Dont get me wrong I enjoy the training and the sensei and group are great but I prefered my old dojo.


----------



## WesternCiv (Sep 11, 2008)

> One thing I noticed and im not sure if its just being in a different group or if its a general difference between the organisations but I sense a different kind of atmosphere in this new dojo. I just cant quite put my finger on what it is yet though.


 
I train within the Genbukan organization and I do think it's fair to say there are differences in "atmosphere".  From what I've been told Genbukan dojo's train in more of a formal, traditional Japanese style while the Bujinkan is perhaps more informal.  There are benefits (and drawbacks) to each approach.  Those of us who live in areas where we can choose the style that best suits our own personality and spirit are lucky indeed.


----------

